# The Indians at 2 weeks



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

I must say Bella is a smashing mum and so proud of her babies 
it was so sad when we lost the little girl last week  sadly this is part of breeding and no matter how hard you try sometimes the worse happens 
on a happier note the boys are doing well and growing at such a rate as you can see  

Medicine man



Mohawk 



Smoke Signals 



Tomahawk 



War Paint


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

All i can say is WOW THEY ARE SUPERB i love Mohawk


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Ah May - they are so sweet! I love Medicine Man and Tomahawk!
Sorry that you lost the little girl but the boys are looking very good. Best of luck with them xx


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Aw i'm sorry to hear about the girl May xx

Sadly it's also that time of year when these things seem to be more frequent  x

Glad the boys are doing well, they're very handsome already aren't they  x


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Sorry to hear about little Moccasin, it is always hard. x

The boys are looking lovely - I am loving Medicine Man, he is just yummy 

Take care xx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

They are scrummyx


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

They are a striking bunch. Very cute.


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Gorgeous babies May

D XXXX


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwwww gorgeous babies 

So sorry to hear that you lost the little girl


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone I'm glad you like the babies:001_smile::001_smile:


----------



## sazzyuk (Dec 15, 2008)

They're lovely!!!


----------



## Cherry24 (Dec 8, 2008)

They are beauties


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

they are gorgeous, i love their colous and/or markings


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

very nice, kittens are just to adorable!


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

awwww i love war paint what lovely kittens


----------

